# Help, have I picked the wrong breeder



## Diamondgal (Jun 12, 2013)

After doing a lot research (although obviously not enough) we picked and visited a breeder a couple of weeks ago. I've never owned a dog before but my DH and I were happy with what we saw - mum with litter and saw dad too. Breeder was professional, not your best friend which I wouldn't have expected anyway. We spent a hour with her and the puppy that was available and had all of our questions answered but did get the impression that after an hour, if we would have stayed longer we would have outstayed our welcome. We left a £250 deposit and arranged to get into contact with regards to when we would pick the puppy up once she was ready to leave.

Since our visit I been checking the breeders website/puppy page. There always seems to be a black boy and girl available which was what the breeder had offered to us, although after my initial phone call she had suggested that the girl would probably fit into our family better. Other breeders I had contacted had all said that we would have to go onto a waiting list and probably would have to wait until Jan 2014. So when we were offered a puppy this summer we jumped at the chance especially as they seemed reputable. I had searched through this forum and one other and lots of people were happy with this person. I did get the impression that this is a business for them but I was happy that it was not a nasty puppy farm.

However this week I have had a nagging in my head and have digged further on the internet today and have found that this breeder has breed under a different surname and farm name, both of which are listed on an old puppy fame beware list. I am now terrified that I have been sucked in! I have since searched further and found more info on two pups from the same litter who were very ill from this breeder. 

My family has had enough heart ache over that past year which is one of the reasons of getting a dog and I really don't want any more troubles to deal with. Any advice would be very gratefully received. 

Thank you x


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

what type of guarantee/contract does the breeder offer? Ringo was the last of a litter, and for whatever reasons no one on her waiting list wanted him. Maybe they didn't like his color, wanted a girl maybe. there are myriad reasons these two pups that are shown as available are not being snatched up.
The other two from the same litter, what type of illness do they have?
I would assume your deposit is non-refundable, so if you truly feel you have made a mistake, and really, I think once you have all the info it's going to be about going with your gut here, it is going to be a decision on losing your money and starting over, or taking your chances.
good luck!


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

What a terrible situation I really feel for you... I would try and get into contact with the people who have had puppies from that breeder before. I really think gut instincts is important. I think my gut would be telling me to leave the money and find somewhere else.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What a dilemma. There are a few things you can do. Try phoning the breeders local council, ask about their breeding license, pet shop license ( pet shop license isnt great as it means they are allowed to buy litters in from elsewhere to sell on) Are there any complaints on file for that breeder and which vet do they use? Phone the local RSPCA and ask their opinion and if they know of your breeder etc. I have personally done all of this and managed to find enough info to put my mind at rest and walk away.
If you do have doubts it would be better to walk away than buy yourself a poorly puppy but see what you can find out first.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I walked away from a deposit after reading how very important it is to have DNA testing for pra and I will never be sorry that I did Jake was not from a breeder who died testing and I worry all the time. I have piece of mind with Willow. I know she is as healthy as possible. Getting a puppy is life changing.I say if you have doubts walk away. I just told myself the two hundred I lost was added to the price of the perfect puppy. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Were the illnesses the other pups had anything that could have been avoided?, occasionally young pups can pick up things even if they are looked after with care, but if it was something that good care meant they shouldn't have got then maybe I would reconsider. Most licensed breeders would have a money back agreement if the puppy got ill, but I know that would be pretty impossible once you had taken a puppy home and lost your heart to it. I don't have a problem with people breeding as a business if it is done the right way either, but if there are any reports of people calling it a puppy farm then you may be right to check it out further.


----------



## Diamondgal (Jun 12, 2013)

The two puppies tested positive in Jan 2012 for Giardia, e coli and campylerbactor. I found out about their illness on this website. I had thought about contacting the owners through this site but the I don't think they are active members now. The breeder is one of the approved Cockapoo of GB breeders which is where I had got their name from. My DH thinks I'm overreacting as there are loads of people who have used this breeder and recommend them on this site and on the CCGB. I don't have a problem either with business breeders and the breeder didn't hide that fact at all. The place is gorgeous right in the middle on the country and the area where the puppies were was clean, dry and warm. It could just be that I'm looking too hard and you can't believe all you read on the internet. I will give the local council and call and the RSPCA.
Thanks for your advice x


Oh and I forgot to say that both mum and dad are dna tested clear


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo was the last black boy of a litter, they had a long list of people wanting golden ones and in Savannahs litter a black tuxedo was left, I don't know for sure but maybe there are more of those available? If you have fallen for this little one, and if all the relevant tests have been done, and you get insurance in place, I personally would go for it especially as you have seen some good reviews. Having said that if you could walk away without thinking back to that puppy, that would be the sensible thing to do. With Savannahs breeder we had to prove ourselves, and that reassured me.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I know who we are talking about now and yes there are many dogs of theirs on here. Most owners have had a good experience with them. Although not to make light of the sick puppies that were sold, with a bug that is passed from mother to puppies and gives them bad tummies for quite a while. The bug is down to hygiene practices in the most part however it can be picked up in other ways. It's how the breeder dealt with and helped the owners of the sick puppies that counts more, as I think every large breeder at some point will have a bad experience with bugs passed between dogs. Ask them what their back up help is like in event of problems. Do they provide help and advice when ever you may need it?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If the relevant tests have been carried out & if you have fallen for this puppy, then I see no reason to pull out. These little pups will still need a loving home.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sometimes you need to get other experiences into perspective - if there have been lots of good experiences and only a couple of issues then you will probably be ok. I am terrible for reading hundreds of reviews when going on holiday and there are always lots of conflicting experiences. 
If the puppies are health tested, you saw both mum and dad and were happy with the general set up then I would say go for it!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Diamondgal (Jun 12, 2013)

3boys1pup said:


> I'm sure that I know who you're talking about. I must go to bed now, but pm me and I will give you my opinion.... And I visited twice ....
> 
> Xxx



3boys1pup, I haven't made enough posts yet so I can't pm you. But when possible I will. Thanks x


And thank you for all your responses, I really do appreciate it. I hate having a moan but my family so want to do this right and responsibly.

Thanks again x


----------

